# Royal Blue loco



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's the loco.. This is going to be a challenge.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Stripped chassis from shell.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I pulled out a quarter-sized lump of old oil/grease from the grease box!!! Nasty stuff...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Removed electrics from the chassis.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Fingers were shot, drum was black with whatever, and found a broken wire on the field coil. While trying to clean up that gob of solder, the wire broke off deeper into the coil. I picked up a NOS field coil for it. Notice the heavy yellow wire.. Someone has been in here before!!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Drum and after clean-up.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Servicing the reverse unit. I put new fingers, top and bottom, to check for fit, and noticed the upper right hand side of the reverse unit wire and insulating plate was broken!! New unit on the way...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This is a good one.. After I cleaned up the chassis, I set the chassis down and then picked it up. 2 wheels fell off the axles!! The holes in the rims were too big.. Again, I think someone was playing around with this one. 2 new rims/wheels, and re-quartering.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Armature service.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Finished chassis/motor, minus reverse unit, head-light, brushes, and springs.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Now just waiting on the new e-unit...


----------

